

Could someone recommend a good physical Bitcoin maker for gift purpse? - flybird

I want to buy some for gift.
======
IamJohnGalt
I've given some silver Titan bitcoins as gifts and they've been a pretty big
hit. They're more of a high end collectible. If you want to print your own
private keys, silver wallets are kind of a DIY coin kit.
[http://www.titanbtc.com](http://www.titanbtc.com)
[http://www.silverwallets.com](http://www.silverwallets.com)

------
tomlongson
Hi,

I'm the CEO of GogoCoin.com, and we sell Bitcoin Gift Cards. Right now they're
only available for sale in San Francisco at Cups and Cakes Bakery (451 9th St,
San Francisco), but we are going to be launching in LA this month.

Let me know if you have any questions, our email is support@gogocoin.com.

